# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  سؤال للمصممين

## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم اخواني وخواتي 
ابي اعرف شلون اخلي الخلفية للتصميم شفافة بدل ما تكون بيضا
بحيث اني اذا حطيتها باي منتدى حسب الستايل ابيض او اسود او اي لون ما تبين الخلفية الي وراه 
اتمنى تكونوا فهمتوا علي 
والي يعرف لا يقصر بالاجابة

----------


## alzahrani33

بالنسبه لي الفوتوشوب انجليزي يعني ما اعرف اشرح لك بالعربي


واتمنى الاساتذه بعدي يفيدوك 

وانا احاول بكل ما استطيع


الخطوه الاولى

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/qdT74301.jpg[/IMG]




الخطوه التانيه 

اختيار ترانسبرينت


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/SAG74387.jpg[/IMG]





الخطوه التالته

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/0j074463.jpg[/IMG]





الرابعه

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/bN374522.jpg[/IMG]




الخامسه

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/yrQ74589.jpg[/IMG]





السادسه


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/hQP74628.jpg[/IMG]


اتمنى منكم توجيهي اذا هناك اخطاااء 

دمتم بغلاااا...

----------

